# Vermeer sc 252 vs Toro (Dingo) STX dedicated stump grinder



## treevet (Jun 16, 2011)

Anybody want to weigh in. We got the Toro on a 3 day demo

YouTube - ‪Toro Introduces New Dedicated Stump Grinder‬&rlm;


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 16, 2011)

I hate Toro.

Everything they make is proprietary, and then they stick it to you badly for parts.


----------



## no tree to big (Jun 16, 2011)

I used both for a project I did for a buddy, first weekend I used the 252 I was running it on some pretty good sized oak stumps ~30"-40" @ ground level. It ate them just slowly seemed to chatter a lot. the next weekend I ran a dingo it seemed to cut much more smoothly and a little faster still good sized oak stumps. 

I noticed the dingo did not cut as deep as the 252 but in a residential situation I wouldn't see it being a problem (i was trying to get as much of the stump as possible out for grading work to be done to level the yard)

the 252 was a biotch to move around on the tore up terrain, no turf just mud and ruts from heavy equipment, the dingo was a breeze to move around made it up and down a pretty steep hill that was nothing but mud I don't think the 252 would have made it back up from the depressed back half of the property under its own power.

the dingo seemed to "clog up" with grindings under the machine and needed to be cleared before advancing the machine forward otherwise it would just aim twords the sky and cut to ground level or a touch deeper.
both machines had freshly sharpened teeth before being used.

overall I was much more satisfied with the dingo.


----------



## treevet (Jun 16, 2011)

no tree to big said:


> I used both for a project I did for a buddy, first weekend I used the 252 I was running it on some pretty good sized oak stumps ~30"-40" @ ground level. It ate them just slowly seemed to chatter a lot. the next weekend I ran a dingo it seemed to cut much more smoothly and a little faster still good sized oak stumps.
> 
> I noticed the dingo did not cut as deep as the 252 but in a residential situation I wouldn't see it being a problem (i was trying to get as much of the stump as possible out for grading work to be done to level the yard)
> 
> ...


 
At first glance I agree with all your opinions. We did a decent size spruce stump which is as stringy as it gets. The salesman said it would kick back grindings better if weren't in an ivy bed. I told him to just grind out the ivy bed before the stump but it did not seem much better. 

We are doing some stumps tomorrow including some ash that should make it look quite good I expect.

If I do buy one I will look for the aftermarket surrey he said I can buy. I am thinking I can carry my Dingo 525tx and the Dingo stumper on the same trailer. I also can easily ramp it into my pickup.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 17, 2011)

For 26hp then put into hydralic power it seems pretty heavy and I would think it could do with better ground clearance and approach angle than it has.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 17, 2011)

Wouldn't a stump grinder attachment with it's own engine be a better option for a mini? I'm sure a mini could carry a 35 horsepower grinder, and at a lower expense and operating cost.


----------



## treevet (Jun 17, 2011)

TimberMcPherson said:


> For 26hp then put into hydralic power it seems pretty heavy and I would think it could do with better ground clearance and approach angle than it has.


 
we are doing a 30" ash stump right now and it is doing just fine. ground speed is a huge factor and I think it has 5 pumps to facilitate good hyd. delivery. 

I am starting to really like this thing. If I can stick it in the pick up bed and buzz through routine stumps without going back and getting my big tow behind...gonna save mass time. Ground clearance has been no issue so far and you can manuever it easily like any mini.

I am also checking out the vermeer, carlton, rayco, and kandu. I gotta have a difficult access grinder now.


----------



## treevet (Jun 17, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Wouldn't a stump grinder attachment with it's own engine be a better option for a mini? I'm sure a mini could carry a 35 horsepower grinder, and at a lower expense and operating cost.


 
No doubt but you can't use your mini when it is doing stumps. Lower expense is not much with the 11k plus TNT attachment. Then you have belt etc repair. This is all hyd.

I can buy this tracked unit right now for 15k less 500 rebate and finance if I want.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 18, 2011)

Can it climb stairs?


----------



## treevet (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe if not too severe. We went over 2 step levels of patio yesterday. What I will probably do sometimes is just boom it wherever with my crane. Over roof or whatever. It only weighs 1200 lbs.

We used it all day yesterday on and off on a sometimes drizzly day and made $1300 on mostly stuff a tow behind wouldn't begin to get to and didn't even have a day planned.

I went ahead and bought one as I got another 5 hun off it. Wish I had not given so many small jobs away already this year. Think I will sell my small tow behind. You get real fond of this this thing quick.

Tried to upload a couple of vids and they failed. Will re try. As with anything there is a little learning curve with finesse but my gm is a quick study on anything and you can see the progress clearly.

But you can run it on the edge and as mentioned getting it stopped by bogging it down means nothing like on other units as a quick restart is routine.


----------



## treevet (Jun 18, 2011)

YouTube - ‪001‬&rlm;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6jW444H2AA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## treevet (Sep 11, 2011)

We have had around 3 months now on this machine and I don't mind telling you that this is one of the most strategic buys I have made in the biz to date. It is such a pleasure when the end of the job nears and you are trying to kill it and go home....you don't have to go get the stumper or back something in or are too big on a self propelled, or have an extra truck take home, etc etc.

We take off the Dingo/grapple 525tx....load the wood into the dump insert on the tow vehicle (silverado) without taking off the trailer, then we take off the stx stumper from the trailer and have done many stumps in the 60" plus dia range in about 20 or 30 mins. (couple hund bucks) then we load both units and ....phew....we are homeward bound. My big stumper is getting very lonely although we still do use it for giant stumps and ones that need extra depth.

This machine is very very impressive, and it takes a lot to impress me on my 41st yr. in the biz. It just scoots all over the stump (tracked skid steer) unlike the clumsy sc252 etc. and its ground speed, 3 edges per tooth, no belts (hyd drive), joy stick, balance, light weight and light surface weight on lawn, and so much more just blows the both of us away with performance.

And $14k...come on...just chump change.umpkin2:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 11, 2011)

treevet said:


> We have had around 3 months now on this machine and I don't mind telling you that this is one of the most strategic buys I have made in the biz to date. It is such a pleasure when the end of the job nears and you are trying to kill it and go home....you don't have to go get the stumper or back something in or are too big on a self propelled, or have an extra truck take home, etc etc.
> 
> We take off the Dingo/grapple 525tx....load the wood into the dump insert on the tow vehicle (silverado) without taking off the trailer, then we take off the stx stumper from the trailer and have done many stumps in the 60" plus dia range in about 20 or 30 mins. (couple hund bucks) then we load both units and ....phew....we are homeward bound. My big stumper is getting very lonely although we still do use it for giant stumps and ones that need extra depth.
> 
> ...


 
Good deal, glad to here it. I'm always telling folks about that toro, and was explaining to my son just last night about how we upgrade equipment. The toro came up as a potential. We are likey to doll up the 630a and sell it for a down payment on a toro in a year or two max. The 630 is getting it done though. Runs good, and barely uses any oil.

Anyway, that toro coming in at 14k, in the very least, makes vermeer out to be the inept ripoff corporation that they are.


----------



## treevet (Sep 11, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Good deal, glad to here it. I'm always telling folks about that toro, and was explaining to my son just last night about how we upgrade equipment. The toro came up as a potential. We are likey to doll up the 630a and sell it for a down payment on a toro in a year or two max. The 630 is getting it done though. Runs good, and barely uses any oil.
> 
> Anyway, that toro coming in at 14k, in the very least, makes vermeer out to be the inept ripoff corporation that they are.


 
I knew you'd like that 630 Ryan. It beats an sc 252 by a zillion miles too. These small stumpers are all about sharp teeth and they can do mass work. That 630 can be moved around with a mini if nec,. but a 4x4 mini truck such as my yota is perfect. 

We have not found 1 neg with the Toro yet. Might slap a diesel on it someday just for the heck of it tho.


----------



## Pelorus (Sep 11, 2011)

Impressive machine, Treevet, and it totally blows my fully depreciated (purchased used and abused) Rayco Super Junior completely out of the water.
Rayco = horrible ground tavel speed, poor traction, expensive-to-replace polychain belt cutterhead drive, too long to fit into my Toyota, high center of gravity, etc.

I'm almost at the point of preferring to watch grass grow than grind stumps, and I find that every hour spent grinding comes with another 30 minutes maintenance on the machine once it comes home. We have a lot of rock up here. Which is why nobody has a tree spade.

Here in Canuckland, I doubt the Toro will come in much under 18 - 20 grand.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 11, 2011)

treevet said:


> I knew you'd like that 630 Ryan. It beats an sc 252 by a zillion miles too. These small stumpers are all about sharp teeth and they can do mass work. That 630 can be moved around with a mini if nec,. but a 4x4 mini truck such as my yota is perfect.
> 
> We have not found 1 neg with the Toro yet. Might slap a diesel on it someday just for the heck of it tho.


 
Yep, I do like it better than the 252s that I have run. I'm spotting it with my chevy for now, but told my client last night that as soon as I get a skidder I'll be able to haul it all on the trailer and spot it better with that. I'm learning a few tricks like walking it out on small lateral movements without respotting on bigger stumps. Nothing major, just skootch it out some to grab that bit of lateral root and buttress that I just did miss. I might slap a sandvik wheel on it before too long. Talked to the guy at new river the other day and he's working on getting the specs and he'll keep it well under a grand, which isn't bad when you figure what vermeer wants for a wheel and cutters. He says he can put a wheel on anything so you might consider that too down the line. A diesel powered toro with a sandvik?? Look out!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 11, 2011)

I just bought a 30hp Beeline self propelled unit. The kind you wrestle the stump with, seems like it'll be nice for the hard to get smaller stumps. Got a real nice 5x8 covered trailer/heavy duty ramp with a Prolocker wheel chock in it and storage shelving. Hand tools hang on a rack down the side. 141 hours on the grinder, took the whole thing for $4,500. This is my entry into grinding, sub out the big stuff still. 

I looked at getting a Toro and the other self propelled hydro options, but I got this grinder for $3,450, it was close and the whole package is mint condition, so that's where I started.

That Toro does look like the tits though for spinning around the stump and coming in at different angles as far as the self propelled hydro units go, can't beat skidsteer style turning for efficiency.


----------



## troythetreeman (Sep 11, 2011)

we have a dingo mini loader and have a lot of problems with it
252 isnt much of a grinder tho either...


----------



## treevet (Sep 11, 2011)

troythetreeman said:


> we have a dingo mini loader and have a lot of problems with it
> 252 isnt much of a grinder tho either...


 
We have had our Dingo mini 525 for over 3 years now, bought new. Not 1 (one) prob, and I mean zero and we go real hard with it, grapple, 30" auger, root ball grabber, big bucket, plowing etc etc. The stx is guar front to back for 2years.


----------



## troythetreeman (Sep 11, 2011)

dingo 425 wide track upgraded to 27horse motor, for sale, 8k


----------



## treemandan (Sep 11, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I hate Toro.
> 
> Everything they make is proprietary, and then they stick it to you badly for parts.


 
Is proprietary a bad thing? And I won't say nothing about parts cause I haven't really needed any... yet. ####, #### godam it. Why did i open my mouth!!!?:bang:



But anyway, this is just to dam slow.



Borgmeyer Rental's new Toro STX-26 Stump Grinder - YouTube


----------



## treemandan (Sep 11, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> I just bought a 30hp Beeline self propelled unit. The kind you wrestle the stump with, seems like it'll be nice for the hard to get smaller stumps. Got a real nice 5x8 covered trailer/heavy duty ramp with a Prolocker wheel chock in it and storage shelving. Hand tools hang on a rack down the side. 141 hours on the grinder, took the whole thing for $4,500. This is my entry into grinding, sub out the big stuff still.
> 
> I looked at getting a Toro and the other self propelled hydro options, but I got this grinder for $3,450, it was close and the whole package is mint condition, so that's where I started.
> 
> That Toro does look like the tits though for spinning around the stump and coming in at different angles as far as the self propelled hydro units go, can't beat skidsteer style turning for efficiency.


 
That's true, they are nimble but lack testicular fortitude. I wouldn't even think of stumpin with my 425tx.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 11, 2011)

troythetreeman said:


> we have a dingo mini loader and have a lot of problems with it
> 252 isnt much of a grinder tho either...


 
Like what?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 11, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Is proprietary a bad thing? And I won't say nothing about parts cause I haven't really needed any... yet. ####, #### godam it. Why did i open my mouth!!!?:bang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, that was painful to watch. Could you blame it on the operator maybe?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 11, 2011)

troythetreeman said:


> dingo 425 wide track upgraded to 27horse motor, for sale, 8k


 
How many hours on the unit and how many on the motor? And like Dan said, what are the problems? I am considering one of these to compliment my skidsteer.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 11, 2011)

The dingo grinder isn't very impressive overall, but definitely looks to be the king of the hill in terms of small grinders. The dingo maneuvers well and is fast, the price is good too. We have a small rayco at work and the thing is pretty useless, except for very tight spots. Overall, all these small grinders just lack power. A diesel sure would help. 

A big self propelled is the way to go though. You can still access 95% of stumps and can just cruise right through them in a matter of minutes. A tracked Carlton would be my ideal choice, but a big rayco, vermeer, or bandit is just fine too. 30k to 50K is a lot of money to put down on a grinder though, but if you have the work, go for it.


----------



## treevet (Sep 12, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> The dingo grinder isn't very impressive overall, but definitely looks to be the king of the hill in terms of small grinders. The dingo maneuvers well and is fast, the price is good too. We have a small rayco at work and the thing is pretty useless, except for very tight spots. Overall, all these small grinders just lack power. A diesel sure would help.
> 
> A big self propelled is the way to go though. You can still access 95% of stumps and can just cruise right through them in a matter of minutes. A tracked Carlton would be my ideal choice, but a big rayco, vermeer, or bandit is just fine too. 30k to 50K is a lot of money to put down on a grinder though, but if you have the work, go for it.


 
Unimpressive huh? You guys haven't got the slightest clue, but, as they say, ignorance is bliss.

You can't carry the big self propelled grinder and mini/grapple on the same trailer....most stumps are in the 30" range but this can easily do 60" stumps if sharp......

Spend all your dough on the stumpers while I got a massive crane, huge bucket, .....ahhh never mind...

All I know is I knock the big td, go have a cup of coffee, watch tv in my cave and make calls ...whatever....come back in a short amount of time and all the brush is swallowed up, all the wood is loaded....AND the stump is DONE (way faster than the vid you all are watching). Customers are blown away by this little machine. We use it virtually every day.

Spend 30 to 50 k on a grinder lol when everybody and their mom's are doing stumps now? Buy a huge bomber wood eating used grinder in good shape and this little Rolex watch of a grinder (to accompany your mini) and magic happens.opcorn:


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha, you (TV) just blow up every time someone doesn't agree with your stance. If you're happy, good for you, but don't start talking trash when others disagree or don't see what you are preaching. The chest pounding doesn't bring anything to the forum. 

Look at the established companies, almost all of them have large self-propelled grinders. The dingo would be a great complement to one, but leave it at home when you have anything over 10" or so IMO.


----------



## treevet (Sep 12, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> > Haha, you (TV) just blow up every time someone doesn't agree with your stance. If you're happy, good for you, but don't start talking trash when others disagree or don't see what you are preaching. The chest pounding doesn't bring anything to the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> And where is the "blow up" pickle man? Where is the chest pounding? The end of your post says IMO which means "in my opinion". Just because I don't agree with your opinion (and I think you got ya head stuck up ya ascs) doesn't mean you gonna stop me from giving my opinion....does it son? Stick around....mebee you learn sompin.:wink2:


----------



## Grouchy old man (Sep 12, 2011)

I used a Toro Dingo the other day and I was not impressed so I'm going to side with the nay sayers. Slow and lack of power is the word for it. Those videos pretty much show you the limit of the cut. The cutter grabs and stalls very easily if you do not take it real slow and even then the machine tended to walk because of the light weight. What I did like (probably the only thing) was the maneuverability (I had a customer with a very difficult to access location) which is why I rented it, though the tracks do tear up the grass on turns as any skid steer will. Oddly the steering through the control yoke was backwards- turn the yoke to the right and the machine goes to the left. :msp_confused: I was also not able to move the machine without disengaging the cutter wheel- something that didn't look like the case in those videos. I also noticed a problem with stability due to the short track length when I repositioned the machine and let it climb on a pile of some chips. The incline was enough to tip the machine backwards considerably when the cutter was raised making me think that if the conditions were right it could tip over onto the operator. 

I really did give this machine the benefit of doubt even though my gut told me it was a Toro. Their website indicates it's made for the rental market which makes me think some things were sacrificed to make it easier and safer for the HO to use at the cost of production. My opinion has been that rental yards sell time so the longer it takes you the more money they make.:msp_wink:


----------



## treevet (Sep 12, 2011)

Grouchy old man said:


> I used a Toro Dingo the other day and I was not impressed so I'm going to side with the nay sayers. Slow and lack of power is the word for it. Those videos pretty much show you the limit of the cut. The cutter grabs and stalls very easily if you do not take it real slow and even then the machine tended to walk because of the light weight. What I did like (probably the only thing) was the maneuverability (I had a customer with a very difficult to access location) which is why I rented it, though the tracks do tear up the grass on turns as any skid steer will. Oddly the steering through the control yoke was backwards- turn the yoke to the right and the machine goes to the left. :msp_confused: I was also not able to move the machine without disengaging the cutter wheel- something that didn't look like the case in those videos. I also noticed a problem with stability due to the short track length when I repositioned the machine and let it climb on a pile of some chips. The incline was enough to tip the machine backwards considerably when the cutter was raised making me think that if the conditions were right it could tip over onto the operator.
> 
> I really did give this machine the benefit of doubt even though my gut told me it was a Toro. Their website indicates it's made for the rental market which makes me think some things were sacrificed to make it easier and safer for the HO to use at the cost of production. My opinion has been that rental yards sell time so the longer it takes you the more money they make.:msp_wink:



Sounds like you got a dull machine with bass ackward controls and you haven't got a good enough machine nor the time behind it to get finesse Groucho.

I stated all the assets earlier so I won't be redundant. Having said that with all the 40 plus years of high level successful operation one gets to recognize a real gem that occassionally comes along. Climbed with manilla...got nylon, climbed with big saws, along comes climbing chainsaws, climbed with schit climbing saws....along comes German Stihl's

Chuck and duck, self feeders....camming deviced lanyards....bollards.....big shot.....cube....wraptor.....crane td's....etc.etc.

This little grinder, when sharp and used by a very experienced op....is a gem in the rough. Couple of curmugeons, one that just says "use the big self propelled grinders all the time"oke: and the other one that got a beat machine are not legitimate witnesses.

Forget bout the half ascs videos, and the rental yards. Get a demo from a DEALER and use it sharp for a couple of days. Get yourself a easy on and off trailer with it to see the true value in the handiness of this little gem and....

You will make tons of bucks (that be the real test ...No?) like we are. It is a complete no brainer. There is NO down side here. I ain't sellin these things.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 12, 2011)

treevet said:


> Unimpressive huh? You guys haven't got the slightest clue, but, as they say, ignorance is bliss.
> 
> You can't carry the big self propelled grinder and mini/grapple on the same trailer....most stumps are in the 30" range but this can easily do 60" stumps if sharp......
> 
> ...



Chest pounding?

Oh ya, I'm learning something everyday. I'm not here for the BS, but real life information and knowledge. Hope you feel the same way.


----------



## treevet (Sep 12, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Chest pounding?
> 
> Oh ya, I'm learning something everyday. I'm not here for the BS, but real life information and knowledge. Hope you feel the same way.


 
No chest pounding, just truth. With highlighted quote just responding to the obvious prioritizing of investments. 

If you're not here for the bs, why you come on a thread about small grinders, and a comparo of just 2 at that, and go off on big self propelled units.

Your opinion is there is no need for small grinders like your small one? The whole point of my thread is to point out why this is a better unit than the type you have.

More so, when the job is done, the last thing I want to do is go back with a truck and get the stumper. Worse yet is to have to go back and get the trailer and take a big stumper on and off on a trailer dedicated to just that. 

If you got just 2 drivers this is the way to go on most days with a td or 2. If you got a yard of rake leaners (that have a dl) then maybe you are onto something. But your profits all go to payroll. If you are out doing a golf course full of stumps then you might not need a small unit granted.....but who does that every day.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 12, 2011)

treevet said:


> No chest pounding, just truth. With highlighted quote just responding to the obvious prioritizing of investments.
> 
> If you're not here for the bs, why you come on a thread about small grinders, and a comparo of just 2 at that, and go off on big self propelled units.
> 
> ...



Hey TV, why don't you go back and read where I said it is the king of hill in terms of small grinders. 

My point with the large self-propelled grinders is that they can do almost any stump and are a lot more efficient.

As for the trailer comment, what's wrong with a 10k equipment trailer, should handle a mini and a large grinder no problem.

My boss lets the stumps build up and then has someone go out and grind for a day in a close proximity to each other. Works well for the most part.


----------



## treevet (Sep 12, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Hey TV, why don't you go back and read where I said it is the king of hill in terms of small grinders.
> 
> My point with the large self-propelled grinders is that they can do almost any stump and are a lot more efficient.
> 
> ...


 
You're an employee, probably relatively new to the biz. Answers all my questions. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 13, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> Hey TV, why don't you go back and read where I said it is the king of hill in terms of small grinders.
> 
> My point with the large self-propelled grinders is that they can do almost any stump and are a lot more efficient.
> 
> ...


 
Efficiency in one aspect doesn’t always mean efficiency overall. For that matter, faster isn’t always efficient. To be effective, you need to see what the optimum set up is for any given operation. The toro might take twice as long on a stump and yet still be twice as smart.

I used to let stumps build when I would rent a stumper for long weekends. I'm not interested in that anymore. It's not the end of the world to have a few strays to fit in, but it's not as great as it sounded. I'll stump as I go for the most part for now on.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 13, 2011)

Grouchy old man said:


> I used a Toro Dingo the other day and I was not impressed so I'm going to side with the nay sayers. Slow and lack of power is the word for it. Those videos pretty much show you the limit of the cut. The cutter grabs and stalls very easily if you do not take it real slow and even then the machine tended to walk because of the light weight. What I did like (probably the only thing) was the maneuverability (I had a customer with a very difficult to access location) which is why I rented it, though the tracks do tear up the grass on turns as any skid steer will. Oddly the steering through the control yoke was backwards- turn the yoke to the right and the machine goes to the left. :msp_confused: I was also not able to move the machine without disengaging the cutter wheel- something that didn't look like the case in those videos. I also noticed a problem with stability due to the short track length when I repositioned the machine and let it climb on a pile of some chips. The incline was enough to tip the machine backwards considerably when the cutter was raised making me think that if the conditions were right it could tip over onto the operator.
> 
> I really did give this machine the benefit of doubt even though my gut told me it was a Toro. Their website indicates it's made for the rental market which makes me think some things were sacrificed to make it easier and safer for the HO to use at the cost of production. My opinion has been that rental yards sell time so the longer it takes you the more money they make.:msp_wink:


 
Did you use this new STX or the dingo with an attachment? It sounds like you did but kind of like you didn't ??? I checked one out last month but didn't get to run it, the controls were on the left side and the cutter head on the left too, seemed very awkward! You'd think they would lean to making right hand controls :msp_mellow: I'll reserve judgement until I can run one, this video doesn't make it look good either though Toro STX 26 Stump Grinder - YouTube


----------



## Grouchy old man (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry, it was the STX-26. Only had a few hours on it and the teeth were sharp. Have no idea what's up with the steering working backwards. Steer and transport "yoke" is in the center, cutter joystick on the right. Moving the machine shuts down the cutter.


----------



## treevet (Sep 13, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> Did you use this new STX or the dingo with an attachment? It sounds like you did but kind of like you didn't ??? I checked one out last month but didn't get to run it, the controls were on the left side and the cutter head on the left too, seemed very awkward! You'd think they would lean to making right hand controls :msp_mellow: I'll reserve judgement until I can run one, this video doesn't make it look good either though Toro STX 26 Stump Grinder - YouTube


 
cutter head is offset left to view the stump better

biggest is how many meat heads (and college kids) are wandering around in an experienced tree climber forum. lol

Guess if you got a puter and can type an opinion.....you an expert airborist :jester:

This place is goin downhill fast.


----------



## treevet (Sep 13, 2011)

Grouchy old man said:


> Sorry, it was the STX-26. Only had a few hours on it and the teeth were sharp. Have no idea what's up with the steering working backwards. Steer and transport "yoke" is in the center, cutter joystick on the right. Moving the machine shuts down the cutter.


 
release the button on top of the joystick and no flow to the cutter.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 13, 2011)

Nailsbeats said:


> Yes, that was painful to watch. Could you blame it on the operator maybe?


 
Possibly, probably, yeah.


----------



## treevet (Sep 13, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Possibly, probably, yeah.


 
you can stop a chainsaw grinder in a loop of sawchain
you can stop a gas wood drill drilling for eyebolts
you can stop any chainsaw in any cut
you can stop and hunderd hp diesel stumper in a stump

anybody get the point?

just keep me off spruce stumps


----------



## Grouchy old man (Sep 13, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Possibly, probably, yeah.



The only operator error is trying to take too heavy a cut when you first use it because you are used to a bigger machine. Believe me, that video shows all its capable of. Any heavier than that and you WILL stall the cutter. And, if you have experience with other machines it shouldn't take you more than a few minutes to get the hang of using it. As much as I hate to say it, it was designed to be as simple as possible for home owners to rent. If its advantages like size, maneuverability and price outweigh its performance for you (or its performance is fine for the work you do) then I suppose it's a great machine.

Just my opinion...


----------



## treevet (Sep 13, 2011)

Grouchy old man said:


> The only operator error is trying to take too heavy a cut when you first use it because you are used to a bigger machine. Believe me, that video shows all its capable of. Any heavier than that and you WILL stall the cutter. And, if you have experience with other machines it shouldn't take you more than a few minutes to get the hang of using it. As much as I hate to say it, it was designed to be as simple as possible for home owners to rent. If its advantages like size, maneuverability and price outweigh its performance for you (or its performance is fine for the work you do) then I suppose it's a great machine.
> 
> Just my opinion...


 
As they say in the Marine Corps....opinions (yours) are like ascswholes....everybody's (you'se) got one ....and they (yours) all stink

We ground out maybe a hundred stumps in the couple of months we have had this machine and I got a Verm. 665 with a remote and a brand new rebuilt motor on it and sharp knives as always sitting down in my lot I coulda gone for on many of em....

We love this machine and are way more impressed with it than we thought we would be. You another college kid doing tree work on the side Groucho? Maybe the novice forum is for you.

Yesterday we did a 40 plus inch stump that had 2 full size bricks embedded in 2 different buttress roots. We worked all around the bricks and did the stump to the ho's satisfaction in a little over half an hour for 200 clams. This thing is the real deal and nobody that has put a post on this thread or any thread in the history of this forum or any forum has any more "experienced tree man" experience than I do.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 13, 2011)

treevet said:


> cutter head is offset left to view the stump better
> 
> biggest is how many meat heads (and college kids) are wandering around in an experienced tree climber forum. lol
> 
> ...


 
Not sure if I should be offended or not, depends which one you're calling me. This is an experienced forum only?:monkey:


I got nothing against a smaller machine , my super jr. does fine for me on all size stumps but I could see that this thing might be easier to use if it works good.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 13, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> Not sure if I should be offended or not, depends which one you're calling me. This is an experienced forum only?:monkey:
> 
> 
> I got nothing against a smaller machine , my super jr. does fine for me on all size stumps but I could see that this thing might be easier to use if it works good.


 
Don't question the dingo's ability and you wouldn't have any problems....

We are talking about grinders though in the tree climbing forum; so maybe this should be moved the large equipment section.....there are some experienced stump guys that visit there....but if you have ground over hundred stumps or whatever amount you want, you pretty much know what stump grinding entails.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 13, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Efficiency in one aspect doesn’t always mean efficiency overall. For that matter, faster isn’t always efficient. To be effective, you need to see what the optimum set up is for any given operation. The toro might take twice as long on a stump and yet still be twice as smart.
> 
> I used to let stumps build when I would rent a stumper for long weekends. I'm not interested in that anymore. It's not the end of the world to have a few strays to fit in, but it's not as great as it sounded. I'll stump as I go for the most part for now on.



I hear ya, everyone has there own opinion; so I stated mine and got flamed from TV for questioning his dingo. Tree work is very individualistic in terms of style, performance and thinking. There is no one way to do a lot of the work. So I find it degrading to see people get shot down for stating an opinion different than others views.


----------



## treevet (Sep 13, 2011)

*(as*



epicklein22 said:


> > We are talking about grinders though in the tree climbing forum; so maybe this should be moved the large equipment section.....there are some experienced stump guys that visit there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

